
How to Choose an Office Chair - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/life/archive/2011/09/how-to-choose-an-office-chair/245794/
======
jseliger
See also this earlier discussion about attempting to find an inexpensive
alternative to the Aeron: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=585693> . About
half the commenters appear to say, "There is no cheap alternative." I'm using
a Herman Miller Embody right now and keep meaning to post a long review of it,
but I haven't yet.

See also:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405311190337400457658...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903374004576582673310637998.html)

